# Indian Lake



## ERFishers (Dec 16, 2010)

Talked to several bait shop owners this week and they said there was good ice. not always sure if its a good idea to listen to their fishing reports. just seeing if it is worth the drive to come up to indian. 

Anything going on?


----------



## Eaglef16 (May 20, 2008)

Go to www.indainlake.com then click on can we go to the lake today. Then go to let's talk fishing and you should be able to find out what you need to know.


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

drove by long island tues. four vehicles maybe 6 anglers on ice.talked to bait shop owner . he indicated a good 5 in. at long island. i expect huge crowd this weekend.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I will be there, can't wait. I have two new toys to try out. After 35 years of on and off ice fishing I'm really excited. A drill adapter and a fish finder. I hope the fish bite.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was there this afternoon there is plenty of ice. Question is where are the fish? I have talked to many and no one is getting eyes,just a few dinks here and there. Tried couple places and had a couple hits but no fish on ice for me and none by any one around me. Just terrible bite like fall. Buckeye has 4-6 inches of ice on it and after the great bite that was there this fall might be the better bet to get numbers on eyes. Good Fishing be safe.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

fishslim said:


> Was there this afternoon there is plenty of ice. Question is where are the fish? I have talked to many and no one is getting eyes,just a few dinks here and there. Tried couple places and had a couple hits but no fish on ice for me and none by any one around me. Just terrible bite like fall. Buckeye has 4-6 inches of ice on it and after the great bite that was there this fall might be the better bet to get numbers on eyes. Good Fishing be safe.


If you were fishing for Saugeyes at Indian the numbers are way down...! It has been "hammered" the last five years. The word got out on how to catch them and people were keeping everything...! I saw many people keeping fish that were 10 -12". The 15" limit will help but it's gonna take a while before we start to experience the benefit.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

the state hasn't been stocking the saugeye in indian like they used to. there was also a major problem at the hatchery recently that affected the stocking program, still searching for details on that one


----------



## ERFishers (Dec 16, 2010)

So the eyes are slow. Gills aren't real strong. Please keep updated on Friday's success. Barometer is on its way up. Hope that does the trick.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishslim, can you walk across Moundwood to get to Dunns?


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

i personally haven't heard of or seen anyone fishing moundwood or trying to cross, but i would think with this cold weather it would be good to go, but thats one of 2 places on the lake i WONT be the first to cross, nortfork being the 2nd


----------



## triton_owner (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey guys I drove around the lake today checking out ice. Guys at long Island said there is about 5 to 6 inches in most spots. There were two guys sitting out at the mouth of moundwood. Not sure how much ice was there. Hope this helps. We will be the bright and early in the morning.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard Triton. I'm heading up in the morning but not sure what to try for.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Chopiq Was not at dunns today was else where. But know the 2 guys that were at mouth of moundwood and they said ice was good they fished it awhile notta bite,then headed in dunns rest of afternoon till dark with only a couple bites no eyes. As mentioned 5-6 inches pretty much every where on lake. snow mobiles all over this evening. Bite for saugeyes is no where to be found!! Gills and some crappies were being caught around lake. Be safe.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been thinking about hitting Indian this weekend. The report on the nonexistent 'eye bite is disappointing. If anyone can offer some tips on where to start for panfish, that would be great. I'm not really talking specific locations, but water depth, structure, etc.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Today was my personal best day on the ice. I have had days where I have caught more fish and bigger fish(Lake Erie walleye), but today I spent it with my 5 year old daughter, and she caught her first Fish "O" bluegill. We fished from 10:30-3:30, and for the most part had constant action. At the time that she had the 9"er on we also had fish on two other poles, what a mess but it made our day. We ended up with 11 keepers between 7 1/2 and 9" before the day was over. We had a fish around 8" that spit the hook as it got above the ice, when I went to try and catch it before it got below the ice, I bent over and dropped my blackberry right into the hole next to the one that the fish which also disappeared into the freezing cold water. Even this didn't ruin my day, I would do it any time to be able to experience this all over again.
Hey guys, please take a kid fishing, it will reward both of you.
I would recommend finding water between 2 and 3'. Unfortunately it's not that hard to find. I have been to blackhawk, long island and another spot the ice was 6"+ where I fished.


----------



## ERFishers (Dec 16, 2010)

Made the trip up today. Started at cranberry at dawn 5 people out there till about 10 or so. No luck on the eyes. Left cranberry and got a few decent gills in about 3 feet of water


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Fished this morning until 12:30 only a bunch of really small gills. I have been ice fishing it for over decade and have never scene it like this at first ice.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Triton where were you fishing? We fished long island for about an hour and a half this morning. Grandson was showing me how to catch fish. I didn't get a bite, but the kid caught 2 that were 7" and one that was about 10". Biggest gill I have seen in a long time. We were parked at the big parking area and fished 5' of water straight out.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

quackpot said:


> Triton where were you fishing? We fished long island for about an hour and a half this morning. Grandson was showing me how to catch fish. I didn't get a bite, but the kid caught 2 that were 7" and one that was about 10". Biggest gill I have seen in a long time. We were parked at the big parking area and fished 5' of water straight out.


I fished Black Hawk back in Lucy's pond. Several other guys there as well with nothing but dinks.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

has anybody tried the ice around pew island or at paradise point?use to catch alot of perch,crappies and channels in these 2 areas if the ice was safe enough.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Triton we saw alot of people leaving when we were having breakfast.


----------

